# Fiber CPU's



## 67eod (May 1, 2009)

I wonder if anyone has come up with a good process to use on the fiber CPU's I have tried using Nitric first to get the silver out and the A/R. I don't think this is the best way. Can you just use HCL and Clorex with out removing the silver first. :?: 

Bob Noble


----------

